# New Floors and Feature Wall



## projectpete19 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Feature Wall*

I took down about 3'to the left and 2'to the right of the feature wall and added a 2x6 "beam" on a jack stud to support the portion of wall i removed. It opened up the space A LOT!

Before (what i removed) and AFTER and PROGRESS


Hope i didnt put too many pics....kitchen tile is next!


----------



## REXAMUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

projectpete19 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We bought a 1970's bungalow that was in pretty good shape but we wanted to put our own touch on it, so we upgraded the floors, took down part of a wall and turned the remaining wall into a feature wall for the living room.
> *
> ...


Looks nice. What brand of laminate flooring is that?


----------



## projectpete19 (Mar 6, 2014)

llckll said:


> Looks nice. What brand of laminate flooring is that?


thanks..... im in canada the brand is Hudson Gold Flooring and the colour is Red Core. i believe it was 12.3 mil


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

How long have you had it? Any issues yet?


----------



## projectpete19 (Mar 6, 2014)

About a year, no complaints it's easy to install and has held up great with 3 kids..... Couple chips from corners of heavy objects being dropped but that's about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxey01 (Mar 14, 2014)

Did you have to rip up the old wood floors before you put down the underlayment? Our hardwood floors creak terrible.


----------



## projectpete19 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah you have to rip them up orbit creaks, then use flooring screws and screw down the original planks where needed to get rid of the creaks or replace the plank if possible if it's too bad, definitely don't rush this step and make sure all the squeeks are gone before you out down the underlay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

